# What can I do about slow embryo development?



## pickledraisins (May 10, 2010)

Hi, we had 10 eggs collected and all fertilised, but they were all very slow developers, about a day behind where they should have been. one did get to early blast on day 6 so we transferred it, the rest arrested much earlier. I had a positive pregnancy test 4 days ago but have been bleeding pretty heavily since yesterday, so we haven't made it.

I'm wondering whether it's worth trying again after ALL embryos being slow. Does anyone know; what i should ask the consultant, and whether there is anything we can do to improve embryo quality please?

Thanks, any comments appreciated.


----------



## scottie21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Pickle

I've just seen your post and wanted to reply.  I too have poor quality embies and unfortunately there is very little research into this.  There are things that can be done with regard to your protocol and medication that can improve the quality though so it depends how many attempts you have had and with what protocol ie short or long etc.  If you get the same result after each IVF then it suggests that is the route of your problem in not being able to conceive but if it is a one-off I would suggest asking your consultant about changing the medications to see if this will improve the embie quality.  Most people get a range of quality across their embies so it is quite rare but I am in the same boat as you!  Our next realistic attempt will be with donor egg but I would only consider this if you have exhausted all other alternatives as your problem may be something else.


----------

